# Testing my Zombie Walk look.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the prosthetic.










Make up.










Glued on.










Skin match I need to work on. This is still to light.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't like the grey so much. Going to add more skin tones next time. Also going to blend the edges.










Close up of the appliance.










Overall I'm very happy with the prosthetic. Goes on well and flexes with the face great. My makeup still needs some work though.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thats just nasty..going to be great zombie!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look gross


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you have a little "someone" on your face.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree just a _touch_ more skin tone but not much cause you do want that dead and depraved look. Otherwise excellent!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Gross? Nasty? It's just a little cut..... just walk it off :zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is so cool! I had to keep going back and looking at the prosthetic. It looks amazingly real. Were you chewing on razor blades again? That is awesome...
(now if you could just disguise those gorgeous blue eyes, you could be hideous!)


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow ur ugly lol u would fit in great at my zombie party lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.
Pumkin5 I'll have my whiteout contacts in so my blue's will be covered.
epoweredrc You should see me without makeup!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You could add (with a brush) darkened areas into the prosthetic crease to make them pop more. Decide if you want the dark areas to the top, side or bottom & do all creases/indentations the same.The teeth need some luvvin...maybe some darkeness at the gumline and browning at the edges....def need some darkness between teeth. What about a darkened smoky eye? Also- whiten your lip so you dont see it. Looks great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Thanks.
> Pumkin5 I'll have my whiteout contacts in so my blue's will be covered.
> epoweredrc You should see me without makeup!


:jolon't let him fool you! He is a heartthrob!!!
My forum crush for sure!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Aww. Pumpkin5. My very own groupie. Thanks sweetie.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

debbie5 beat me to it. I agree that you should rot the teeth a little bit more, but overall it looks great! Maybe a little bit more drippy blood, too. We don't want you to starve!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Aww. Pumpkin5. My very own groupie. Thanks sweetie.


:jol:How could I not be? Wildcat, you are hott.... Groupie.... Yes.... But you are hott,,, Zombie teeth and all....loverly, loverly.....yummmmmm


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant express word or descriptons or something... im in love i guess I love me some zombies


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

2 groupies now??? And all I had to do was rip m lips off. Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Getting ready.


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that is creepy!! You are inspiring to us zombie wannabes!! I got some contacts a few years ago but they were uncomfortable. What brand are yours and does it bother you to wear them?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

We have our own face-off! That is impresive.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. 
The contact are Fine & Clear white outs. Got them from a member on here. They are very comfortable and I've never intentionally put anything in my eyes before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you look scary, Wildcat


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Wildcat, did you make or purchase the prosthetic?
I agree on the rotting and maybe damaging some of the teeth.
I think you need to find a happy medium between the gray and the flesh tone. Maybe a little light blue and gray mixed into the flesh tone would do it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You look absolutely amazing! Great job on the makeup and your whole zombie look. I don't understand how you can be all bloody and oozing and still be cute. :zombie: Zombies Rule!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You look like a top notch Zombie to me! Nice work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
The phone pic doesn't really bring the look to life but there were some light green accents and light blue/black veining.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a better pic of what I looked like.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy Sh*t! I'd hate to run into you in a dark alley. Er, make that in broad daylight on a busy street too! That is so creepyily awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wildcat- it looks better every year. That is grossly realistic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put that man in a movie STAT!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Look at that! Roxy thinks I'm sexy enough to do porn!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat, you bad boy!:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Look at that! Roxy thinks I'm sexy enough to do porn!!!!


:jol:She is not alone in that thought.....:zombie:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> I think you have a little "someone" on your face.


LOL there's my belly laugh for the day!

That looks absolutely amazing Wildcat. Not sure where I was when these pics first came up! Great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Impressive Wildcat...really nice makeup blend!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. It was a fun look.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

When does the porn movie come out? Should we pre-order?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Debbie Does The Living Dead. Should be out early spring.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll wait for the sequel - "Wildcat's Wicked Ways":googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not sure where this thread is heading but I'll try to keep up.

Wildcat, you always have great make-up. I am jealous.
Let me know when the decaying-skin-flick is released.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I can only take part credit for the pics. I had some great photographers as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally put up a closeup of the face. Still need to decay the teeth next time though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Messing up the teeth will definitely add to the look. Other than that, you look fabulously zombierific:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree about the teeth unless the zombie goes to a good dentist.  The blending is really good all around the face I can see a little lift by the upper nose, but that is a really hard area to blend. You are doing exceptional work!!! Love the prosthetic you made.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.

Joiseygal I wish I could make something like this but it's a purchased prosthetic.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look horrible, in a good way. I agree with Joiseygal, maybe you just had good teeth before you were turned. Or maybe you were a dentist, and you wouldn't be caught dead with rotten teeth. Will your daughter give you a kiss when you're wearing that?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

My daughter wants to look like this but my Mastermind look bugs her a bit.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You are very talented Wildcat and I bet you can make your own. Store bought or homemade it still looks great on you!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL that's great! Looks awesome man.

Zombie veneers, love it. Gotta look good for the zombie chicks!


----------

